# Jobseeker's Benefit and Allowance application forms are now available online.



## busymam (6 Feb 2009)

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Pages/jajbapplications.aspx

This is a link to download the relevant forms for claiming Jobseeker's Benefit and Allowance.

They have omitted the requirement to bring a birth certificate, so bring it along just in case it's needed.

Hope this helps


----------



## Cruiser Soze (6 Feb 2009)

Excerpt from the Citizensinformation website

*Proof of identity
*

You can prove your identity by showing a Birth Certificate or a current Passport and any of the following:

Driver's licence
Post Office, bank, building society or credit union book
Bank card
Rent book
...though your probably wise to bring anyway


----------



## busymam (6 Feb 2009)

This is taken from the DSFA website under operational guidelines

*(d) Documentation required when making a claim*

*P.45* 
The person should submit his/her P.45 on the date of claim or, if not able to do so, to bring it as soon as it becomes available.
*Proof of Identity* 
A person claiming JB must prove his/her identity by showing the following documentation: 
Standard Birth Certificate for Social Welfare Services (not photocopy) or a current Passport / National Identity Card is acceptable for EEA Nationals and any of the following 
Driver's Licence
Post Office, Bank, Building Society or Credit Union Book
Bank Card
Rent Book
Child Benefit Book 
A person must also provide their Mother's Birth Surname. 
The following items* are not* accepted as proof of identity: 
Short Version of Birth Certificate
Baptismal Certificate
Bills or Personal Letters
Photo Copies of Certificates or Documents
Savings Accounts recently opened 
Persons are advised that a JB claim cannot be decided until identity has been proven. 
*Proof of address* 
Where a person makes a claim the address given by the claimant is checked with that held on the Department's Central Records system. If the address supplied by the customer is the same as the address already recorded on the Department's Central Records system, then the address may be accepted without further verification. 
It is necessary to seek verification of a customer's address in the following circumstances: 

if the address provided by the customer differs from the address recorded on the Department's Central Records system
if the customer advises us of a change of address
if there are grounds for believing that a customer is no longer living at the stated address
if a customer has used a bogus address in the past
*In any case where it is necessary to seek evidence of a customer's address, acceptable documents include, but are not limited to, the following:*

Recent bills from utility companies e.g. Electricity, Telephone (Landline or Mobile), Gas, Cable Television, Waste Charges, etc.
Recent statements/correspondence from Banks, Building Societies, Credit Unions, Credit Card Companies or other financial institutions
Recent letters addressed to the customer from Insurance Companies, Local Authorities, Government Departments or the Revenue Commissioners
Local Authority Rent book, Mortgage or leasing agreement
Any other form of evidence considered by the Deciding Officer to be appropriate in the particular circumstances.
In all cases, original document must be supplied. Photocopies are not acceptable. 
Note: a recent document is one issued within the preceeding 2 months. 
If customer cannot supply any of the above documents, it will be sufficient for him/her to provide utility bills in the name of the parent, spouse or partner.
Other Sources of Verification 
Thom's Directory
The electoral register
The telephone directory 
Where there is doubt about the claimant's address, the claim is not awarded for payment until the address is verified.

taken from here http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/jb_jobseekben.aspx#part2

There are the same requirements for Jobseeker's Allowance 
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/ja_jobseekall.aspx#part2


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Feb 2009)

The key post here might be helpful.


----------

